# This nail gun is great!



## a1Jim

Thanks for the review


----------



## Swede

Enjoy your new toy air nailers sure help with a trim job.
I like the idea of two triggers I dont personally like bump fire.


----------



## Cato

Congrats on your air nailer! I have a similar gauge Bostitch oiless with angled magazine that I got for a crown install at home and once I found out how well it would toenail and tack pieces for position on other projects besides the crown,I was sold on air nailers.

Now I have 15 gauge, 18 gauge, and a framing nailer. Don't use the bump on any of them, afraid of that feature, not to mention how easy it would be to double fire.


----------



## Tim_456

Looks similar to the DeWalt nailer I've got and I love that bad-boy. Congrats on the new toy, I'm sure it'll pay for itself in no time! Thanks for the review.


----------



## docholladay

I have this same nailer plus a PC 18 gauge brad nailer. I don't use bump fire on any of mine. My next will be a framing nailer and maybe a 23 gauge pin nailer. I also am not a fan of bump fire. This is especially true with a framing nailer. If you do get a double fire, it can be quite dangerous. I have used bump fire when doing roof decking once. It was pretty handy, but I don't think it saved so much time to be worth the risk.


----------



## getneds

I don't get how they call a 15 ga. A finish nailer. You'll need a 5 gallon bucket of filler for 1500 Ln/ft
I only use my 16 Ga. for exterior or very large applications. Unless i need the length for a special circumstance. Crown, I only use an 18 ga. I never had the need for anything bigger than that.

For the record crown shoiuld be measured by Lineal ft. not board ft. You use board ft when you order raw materials.

Thanks for the review though. I happen to use both types of triggers. For crown I like the single shot, like Cato says. I don't want to double fire on crown.


----------



## roman

getneds…...........obviously has experience doing crown and I agree with him. I often go one step further and use the micro nailer on crown…................no filler required


----------



## BuilderMan

Thanks for the review on the oiless gun. I have always had good luck with Porter-Cable nailers. I have both a 16ga and 18ga. I also have a framing nailer. But I have to put oil in all of them. My next one will be oiless.


----------



## smalljobkingler

If your just using it for carpet, you want a staple gun. There are electric ones you can purchase. If you want a nail gun, you will need a compressor. Having said that, the only place you should staple your carpet is at the stairs. You don't staple it in rooms. You use a carpet stretcher or carpet kicker to stretch it to the walls and the carpet tack strips hold the carpet in place. If you have to install the tack strips, the teeth on the tack strip lean to one side. That side needs to be toward the wall, the difference in nail guns


----------

